# Room for rent



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anyone know of a site that can help seniors find rooms to rent?  Low income housing is difficult to find. The waiting list is 5-10 years. I have seen some, but my God it seems that they want you to pay their mortgage?  $700-1,700 a month!!!  No Kidding


----------



## terry123 (Mar 20, 2018)

I have seen quite a few on Craigslist but I don't know how much you can trust their ads. I would think word of mouth might help.  Also your church, senior gatherings and AARP might be of help.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 20, 2018)

Patnono, some people will go in with one or two others and rent an entire home making it affordable. Just a thought.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah, Craigslist...is questionable?  I hear stories. I'll keep the others in mind thanks


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks the thing of that is the friends I have live with their kids for free.  So unlikely they'd want to pay rent. I'm not that lucky


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2018)

Patnono...have you searched the internet for house share for seniors? 

Not a room to rent , but an actual house share where there may be a few seniors in a similar position, and one house with several rooms could become a Co-op 

https://www.seniorhomeshares.com/


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

I did, the rent was a mortgage size rent. Like $900-1,700. I guess their looking for someone to pay their mortgage??? For that amount I can have my own place n privacy. They have so many rules. I understand that, but one of them was no overnight visitors. So I couldn't have my grandson overnight.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2018)

Craigslist is a good source for room rentals, but you just have to be careful. Some of the rooms I've seen in the local CL listings are roach motels, and they still want $150/wk. for them. 

Buyer beware, as always.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah, moving with anyone can become a problem. I roomed with my cousins sister in-law. She was Crazy, heard her on the phone looking for an unregistered gun. I got out of there Fast. So you never know?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

Look up your local senior center, they may offer advice on finding senior housing where the rent is based on your income.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 20, 2018)

I have throught about doing that, but keep forgetting. Senior moment as they say. Lol thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 24, 2018)

RadishRose has a great suggestion.  Another suggestion (but not as safe as RadishRose's) is to go to the website http://www.city-data.com/ and find your city and ask your question there.  The posters are usually very informative and you get answers ''from the horse's mouth'', since they usually live in that city and know a lot about it.  You can always check it out and see.


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 24, 2018)

Try https://www.silvernest.com/

HipG


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 24, 2018)

*@ Patnono
*
As has been pointed out to you before, there's quite a bit of inconsistency and also some contradictions in the various threads you've been creating & posting.

In one of your earlier threads not long ago you said you were facing homelessness.
Then in another thread you said you wanted to find an apartment, _and that you could afford to pay six months rent in advance. _ Interesting.

You talked about how hard it is for seniors to find a job, but never talked about your efforts to do so.  I personally referred you to AARP because they have a good program to help seniors find jobs, and you said you were going to call and make an appt.  As to whether or not you actually did, you never said.

You talk a lot about chaos and turmoil in the family, but it's hard to tell who is living with whom........whether your daughter/son and her/his child/children are living with you or whether you are living with them. Now you say you're looking for a room to rent, for low income people.

I notice that there is little/no follow-up to all the suggestions and advice that members give you. You just "lol" and say you haven't had a chance to look into it.

:shrug:


----------



## Patnono (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks, I've visited that site before, what their asking for rent is OUTRAGEOUS...900-1,700 a month??? I'm thinking are they trying to get me to pay their mortgage??? I have been considering moving out of state?  I live in California which is Overly expensive. 
Alot of people are leaving because of that. I have seen some rooms for rent, I Want to be fair to my kids and give them time to find a place for themselves. People say just juck them out.  That's easier said than done. 
My brother had said that when his kid's get 18. That he was putting them out, he didn't do. As a matter of fact he's paying for one of his kids car payment. That's his choice. So thanks for taking the time to write.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm with applecruncher.  Are you really asking for help with anything?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh!


----------



## KingsX (Aug 18, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I have seen quite a few on Craigslist but I don't know how much you can trust their ads. I would think word of mouth might help.  Also your church, senior gatherings and AARP might be of help.




Just yesterday on my local "Nextdoor.com" a neighbor said she had a room for rent [she had a Craigslist ad too.]


----------



## Patnono (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for your support, your right about Craigslist.  I've heard things about that site, that's why I'm looking for websites not ads.  Word of mouth would be Great, I don't have to many friends.  The one's I have live with their kids.  My kids live with me, this isn't working out anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2018)

Patnono, do you have a local neighborhood newspaper in your area?  They usually have them for free in supermarkets or those little machines by some stores or on some corners.  They would have a more localized classifieds for things like rooms for rent.  Be careful though, check the person out and get to know them before you trust them enough to live in their house....they should do the same for you.  Could be dangerous living with a stranger you never met.  Good luck in finding something.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you for your advice, that has been a concern of mine. The websites that I have found do background checks, though some want too much money &#55357;&#56854; enough to rent my own apartment.  I think they want me to pay their mortgage?  Asked for $1700...I'll keep looking &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow, that would be a lot even for an apartment in my opinion, $1700 for one room?


----------



## Patnono (Aug 18, 2018)

I know huh?  I do have anxiety about moving, I saw on the news several years ago about someone kidnapping senior citizens getting them to sign over their SSI checks.  So hopefully I'll find somewhere I can trust?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 19, 2018)

Agree with KingsX. Check out Nextdoor.com. It's geared toward the area where you live. I've been on there since forever and don't remember for sure, but I think I entered either the name of our subdivision or our zip code (maybe both?) when I signed up. You'd be surprised how much info you can find there.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for your support, your right about Craigslist.  I've heard things about that site, that's why I'm looking for websites not ads.  Word of mouth would be Great, I don't have to many friends.  The one's I have live with their kids.  My kids live with me, this isn't working out anymore.



I sincerely wish you the best of luck Patnono. This must be so difficult for you.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thank you for your advice, that has been a concern of mine. The websites that I have found do background checks, though some want too much money &#55357;&#56854; enough to rent my own apartment.  I think they want me to pay their mortgage?  Asked for $1700...I'll keep looking &#55357;&#56899;



Are you saying that someone in Whittier is asking for $1700 monthly rent for a single bedroom and bath?  That's very surprising because Craigslist has 2 bedroom apartments for $1325.  I encourage you to keep looking.


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 19, 2018)

Don't rent out your room.  If you need the money, get a part-time job or smaller place.  Gives me the creeps, just thinking about someone living in my house.  Might want to jump out of the shower naked.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 19, 2018)

Patnono, what is your actual living situation?  Last time I read, you had your own place and said your daughter and child would be moving out "soon".  Is she kicking you out of your own apartment?  Is this HER apartment?  I am confused.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

I'll look into that, matter of fact I'm signed on to that website, didn't think to look for that there? Ill look into it.  Thanks


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks, it is I'm kind of scared


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi thanks for writing, it's not in Whittier, out in the valley somewhere?  They called it house shareing? I guess because they called it that? They felt they could ask for that much?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2018)

Beth Ward said:


> Don't rent out your room.  If you need the money, get a part-time job or smaller place.  Gives me the creeps, just thinking about someone living in my house.  Might want to jump out of the shower naked.



Don't know about you but I'm always naked when I get out of the shower....


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm looking for a room to rent, I understand that you wouldn't feel comfortable doing that. People are doing that because they can't afford pay their mortgage alone.  Some websites do background checks on people who sign up.  I am proceeding with caution. I live in California, very expensive here.  My landlord just raised my rent almost $200 and wants me to purchase property insurance.  I'm living on SSI and savings.  Want to look for a PT job, don't know if I could work?  I suffer from anxiety-depression and diabetes.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Hi thanks for writing, it's not in Whittier, out in the valley somewhere?  They called it house shareing? I guess because they called it that? They felt they could ask for that much?



So sharing a house and splitting expenses rather than renting a room?  Roommates typically split all expenses down the middle, rent included.  Both the San Fernando and San Gabriel Valleys have plenty of apartments at a wide range of prices.  Virtually all require potential renters to pass credit checks and other financial background inquiries.  I'm just mentioning that - I don't know if it presents a problem for you.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

My kids have always lived with me, it isn't working out us living together any more.  They couldn't afford to stay here without my income.  I'm looking to move out after the holidays.  She's going to move with her sister.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 19, 2018)

Maybe if you check out some other areas of the country where rents are not as high as they are in California where you are at ?  
I don’t know if you are willing to relocate, but it is definitely a way to find a cheaper place to rent. 
I live in Alabama, and my friend has a little studio apartment nearby, and it is $450 including all utilities, and is on the bus line and near laundry and shopping. 
Something like that gives you a little more space than just renting a room, plus you have privacy. 
I am sure that there would be other places that have similar rental accommodations.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

I have considered moving out of state, in El Paso Texas I saw s 1 bedroom for $445.  But I also have to consider my age that if something happens to me, All of my family and friends are in California, they might not want to come to Texas?


----------



## KingsX (Aug 19, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I have considered moving out of state, in El Paso Texas I saw s 1 bedroom for $445.  But I also have to consider my age that if something happens to me, All of my family and friends are in California, they might not want to come to Texas?




Are you ex-military ?

El Paso is home to Fort Bliss and has a VA medical center.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

No, that's where my dad's family from, though no one lives there, just thought it make me feel closer to his Spirit?


----------

